# cold nights, lambs due soon (not exactly a Q, mostly just worrying :P)



## patandchickens (Mar 24, 2011)

Darn it, why can't the weather guys be RIGHT? It was not previously forecast to get below about -6 C (low 20s F) and then get warmer for the next couple weeks. But, it cleared off and went to - 11 C (what, mid to low teens F?) last night, and when I loaded the weather page this morning I see they are forecasting even colder for tonight and tomorrow night, probably well into single digits.

And I have these two ewes going to lamb "sometime soon" (due dates are on Monday and the following Monday), outdoors. I _did_ get the new shed framed and put a tarp on it very tightly as a roof, so they have the old 5x8 shed *plus* this new 10x8 shed *plus* the whole night yard is pretty totally wind-blocked... but still. <sound of stomach acids being produced>

All's I can say is they'd better cross their legs and hold out until at least sometime early next week -- after that we are supposed to generally be in a prolonged warm spell, with even a buncha nights forecast to stay above freezing next week (if the forecast holds, which the general long-term patterns they've been pretty accurate about lately)

Any way to get sheep NOT to lamb? What if I make lotsa noise when I go out to check them tonight (I really think I'd better check during the night, with it this cold)... will that annoy their bodies into waiting? 

I know that getting stuck headfirst climbing in the bathroom window did a fine job of stopping my OWN labor (with DS#2), do you think I could lock the sheep out of their yard and put their grain inside it and say 'climb, ladies, climb!'? LOL

Remind me why I wanted to do this in the first place. I just want a fast-forward button 

Pat


----------



## Bossroo (Mar 24, 2011)

When the bun in the oven is baked, it is baked... there is no reset button. As for humans, just how many are born early and on the bathroom floor or in the car on the trip to the hospital? My wife's cousin, had her's 2 1/2 weeks early, on her bed at 5 AM,and with only 15 minutes of very mild labor. She thaught she was just having gas.  Pop, and out comes a bouncing baby boy!


----------



## patandchickens (Mar 24, 2011)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> When the bun in the oven is baked, it is baked... there is no reset button.


Trust me, getting stuck half-in-half-out head-downwards in the bathroom window after your 3 yr old has locked you out of the house DOES stop labor in humans 

(edited to clarify: but ya know, I was just kidding about trying to postpone the sheep, I do realize it just happens whenever it happens )

Pat


----------

